# Call to Arms



## workinforwood (Mar 1, 2007)

This is my latest intarsia creation.  Some of the detail is certainly lost in the photograph.  The stars do look like perfect stars up close, and the general has a scar on his face.  I do realize the general's uniform should be more blue, but this is the most blue wood I can find..it's jamaican blue mahoe...but not the best mahoe I've seen.  That stuff is very hard to get ahold of.  Everything is totally natural other than the frame which has ebony stain, then partially sanded off for a weathered look.  It's 425 pcs , about 34 wide and 26 tall.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 1, 2007)

That's phenomenal! And if you want to send it out here where you won't have to be concerned with the effects of weather on such a 
beautiful--but extremely vulnerable!--work of art, I think I could 
find a prominent location for it to be displayed to its fullest 
advantage! Great work!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW, that is AMAZING!  Fantastic job!


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 1, 2007)

Simply Beautiful!!! That must have required all lot of time and patience.  Truly Impressive.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice work, just beautiful!


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2007)

Very cool [8D].

Great choice of woods [^]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work, too bad the general isn't in Confederate gray!! []


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Nice work, too bad the general isn't in Confederate gray!! []



It looks gray to me... Lets consider him a Confederate general.[]

That is some beautiful work......


----------



## bnoles (Mar 1, 2007)

There are just no words that can do it justice.....

Absolutely mind blowing!


----------



## pete00 (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry all i can say is super !!!!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW!! thats amazing Jeff do you keep track of the hours you put into some think like this[?]being a truck driver my self l know theres not much time left after work.





[][][]


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanx...yea, I made this picture in 120 hrs.  I drive a semi, but drive locally, so I only usually work about 45 hrs a week in 4 days...although right now time has been real tight.  2 drivers injured knees on ice and 1 driver is gone off sick with something, so I have been having to work the 5 days ...Boooooo!!! on that.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 2, 2007)

Way cool! And he looks like a Confederate to me to... and I wouldn't have it any other way.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 2, 2007)

That's phenominal!  Great job!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks great---heck the wife--aka "The Boss"-- wants to know where you got the pattern???


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 2, 2007)

That's not a pattern you can buy per say.  That's my own...but I'm sure something could be worked out.

Thanx for all the great feedback.  Anyone needs help or advice on intarsia, feel free to ask.  I do love building them.  I don't like the normal dogs and cats, I like to be different...I do great in competitions, but not good at getting into magazines for articles.  They seem to be afraid to travel a different path from all the wildlife that is so popular.  And that's ok, I like wildlife too, but I don't see why anyone has to be stuck on that! 

Check this out..a real left fielder !
Pocahontas


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 2, 2007)

Very beautiful! That's about all I can say and that doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 2, 2007)

OK, I give....I am not worthy, I am not worthy....

JEFF, That is fantastic!!!!  I have tried scroll saw work and to tell the truth, I suck at it.  I have great respect for those that can do it well.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 2, 2007)

Stunning work.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow awesome work!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful, awesome, unique, imaginative......did I say I liked it?


----------

